# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  (الأردنية) تمنح الأميرة منى دكتوراه فخرية فـي التمريض

## عُبادة

(الأردنية) تمنح الأميرة منى دكتوراه فخرية فـي التمريض




عمان - الرأي - قرر مجلس عمداء الجامعة الأردنية بناءً على تنسيب رئيس الجامعة الدكتور خالد الكركي منح سمو الاميرة منى الحسين درجة الدكتوراه الفخرية في التمريض، تقديراً للجهود المتواصلة التي تبذلها سموها لخدمة وتطوير مهنة التمريض على جميع الأصعدة المحلية والعربية والدولية.
و تعقد مراسم منح الدرجة لسموها اليوم الخميس.
ويشار أن سمو الأميرة منى الحسين من الشخصيات العالمية التي لها باع طويل في مجال خدمة هذه المهنة الإنسانية فهي راعية التمريض والقبالة في إقليم الشرق الأوسط التابع لمنظمة الصحة العالمية وترأس حالياً مجلس التمريض الأردني وعضوية مجلس كلية التمريض في الجامعة الأردنية الذي يتولى رسم السياسات للخطط والبرامج التدريسية والبحثية والتدريبية في الكلية.

----------

